# Fairies for the Fairy tree House



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

When I posted pictures of the fairy tree house http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241536-1.html some of you suggested that it needed fairies.

Here they are!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

How cute...These are perfect for your tree house...


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh how lovely they are!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

They are really cute!!!
Did you make them yourself?
They are perfect for your Fairy Tree House.


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

Gail DSouza asked
"Did you make them yourself?"


Yes - they are made on an aperture of fine covered wire twisted into shape; then I wrapped again with a heavy thread and/or fine wool. Dresses for the ladies are silk flower petals dusted with glitter. The heads are small beads that came off a necklace. (You can take any size bead and twist the wire skeleton to match the bead dimensions.) The more you make, the better they turn out.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Just darling!
oh my - I just looked at the fairy house- all of this is just too cute! You have a wonderful imagination and are very talented.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow!! They are really cute!!
You are so talented!!
Love your Fairy Tree house
Please post pictures with the fairies !


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

They are perfect for the house!!!!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

They're lovely!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I missed your Fairy House post so I have just had a peek :thumbup: :thumbup: These fairies will be perfect. All of them are very clever. Well done.


----------



## AlanaBlakely (Sep 8, 2013)

So cute! They would also make cute little pins!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

So cute. Great job on your fairy family. They will be really cute on your house. Would love to see them when they are in their new home.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I missed your house, but these are adorable! Beautiful work!


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

Your fairies are just perfect - so whimsical and colorful! I took another peek at your fairy house, too. It is extraordinary!!! My two grandgirls would go absolutely crazy over your projects! Well done!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Very sweet! Such attention to detail. Good for you.


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

Wonderful! What fun...


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Those are beautiful, and will go great with their house! You are very creative.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Those are the cutest faries I've seen yet.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I love your tree,and the fairy are perfect,


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

those are just the cutiest things I have seen today!
My daughter would love these.
I will take 10 of them also!
Patti


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness... these are terrific. You are so creative.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my gosh! What a clever imagination you have. I just loved the tree house, and the fairies are all so lovely.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are wonderful!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> Please post again showing your fairies around their fairy house. Also, do more close ups of each fairy. They are enchanting.


great idea!!! love these little pixie fairy's


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Really sweet and perfect for your tree house!
I've made many of these as Christmas tree ornaments and also as pin dolls for my cloth doll club,
they make cute little get well gifts also.
Keep up the good work


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

They are all wonderful the house too


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

How very cute!


----------



## lora monier (Feb 13, 2014)

Lovely fairies. Perfect for your fairy house. We will need to see a pictures when the fairies are in residence.

Also love your avatar. Got to love a happy cat!


----------



## bonniephillips (Feb 15, 2014)

Jeannne said:


> they are made on an aperture of fine covered wire twisted into shape; then I wrapped again with a heavy thread and/or fine wool. Dresses for the ladies are silk flower petals dusted with glitter. The heads are small beads that came off a necklace. (You can take any size bead and twist the wire skeleton to match the bead dimensions.) The more you make, the better they turn out.


How did you make the wings, please?


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Adorable !! thanks for sharing


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Marylou12 said:


> I missed your house, but these are adorable! Beautiful work!


Just click on the link in her post on Page 1.


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Your fairies are so lovely and so is their house!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> Wow!! They are really cute!!
> You are so talented!!
> Love your Fairy Tree house
> Please post pictures with the fairies !


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so very cute


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

these are so cute


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

NRoberts said:


> Please post again showing your fairies around their fairy house. Also, do more close ups of each fairy.


So instead of vacuuming or cleaning the bathroom this gave me the excuse to play with the fairies!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Just darling little fairies, prefect for the fairy house. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

bonniephillips said:


> How did you make the wings, please?


I cut the wings from vellum but had a bit of a problem with the wings for the girls. When I brushed on a solution of white glue and water to hold the glitter the vellum curled when it got wet. After the wings dried I was able to manipulate them back into shape. Next time I will dip lace in liquid starch, let that dry, and cut out wings. Tulle might also work.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Love, Love, Love them! Thanks for posting picture of the fairies in the fairy house. Wonderful~


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

What a clever imagination you have. I just loved the tree house, and the fairies are all so lovely.[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

And the fairies seem to love their treehouse!


----------



## lora monier (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow! Even better than I thought. i would want to play all day.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Aren't they the cutest!!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Damama said:


> Love, Love, Love them! Thanks for posting picture of the fairies in the fairy house. Wonderful~


Me, too!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your fairies are absolutely adorable! Terrific work! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't recall but did you make the tree as well?


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> I don't recall but did you make the tree as well?


We cut a Mugo pine last summer and thought that the big root could be something interesting. This winter DH put it in his workshop and had an excuse to use all his tools to make tunnels, steps, etc. (I was very thankful that he had something to keep him busy this long winter!) I thought that he took too much off, but kept my mouth shut. When he declared he was finished he turned it over to me and as I said in my first post, once I got that glue gun started it just took off. Luckily I also have quite a collection of dried flowers, berries, pods, etc. so it wasn't hard to find ideas. It was lots of fun to make. I recommend it as therapy!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Jeannne said:


> We cut a Mugo pine last summer and thought that the big root could be something interesting. This winter DH put it in his workshop and had an excuse to use all his tools to make tunnels, steps, etc. (I was very thankful that he had something to keep him busy this long winter!) I thought that he took too much off, but kept my mouth shut. When he declared he was finished he turned it over to me and as I said in my first post, once I got that glue gun started it just took off. Luckily I also have quite a collection of dried flowers, berries, pods, etc. so it wasn't hard to find ideas. It was lots of fun to make. I recommend it as therapy!


Wonderful! Think you husband would make one for me? ;-) Have no males around to do it!!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Like everyone else I am just Blown Away by your treehouse and fairies. Can you point me to a pattern or whatever you used to make the fairies?
Thank you! I think this would be a wonderful project to work on.
marilyn


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

Marilyn K. said:


> Can you point me to a pattern or whatever you used to make the fairies?
> Thank you! I think this would be a wonderful project to work on.
> marilyn


I'll be happy to post some specific directions for fairies - but I won't get to it right away. Today is going to be nice enough to get out into the garden - we've been waiting a long time for this!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Jeannne said:


> I'll be happy to post some specific directions for fairies - but I won't get to it right away. Today is going to be nice enough to get out into the garden - we've been waiting a long time for this!


Whenever you get to it will be fine. I love it! Thank you for sharing!

We've put in most of our garden already. My husband is making two more raised beds this morning . I am taking a break at the moment but we are trying to get some work done as more rain [thankfully] is supposed to come in this afternoon. We have ten beds but needed to space the veggies out a bit more and I wanted my own space for herbs.

Have you ever made lemon verbena and mint Iced tea? Think refreshing on a hot August day. Hmmmm

Thanks again!
marilyn

PS I think your avitar says you are from Illinois. I am in Sacramento, CA. Our season has been pushed up this year. And, you may be talking big time planting while I am only talking veggie gardening in the back yard. We have good sized beds for what we are doing but we are not farmers.


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

Here are the directions for those of you who would like to make your own fairies:




Place your bead for the head on paper and draw a little stick figure in proportion to the size of the bead. This will be your template for twisting the wire skeleton.

The skeleton is twisted from an 18 inch length of the thin covered wire that you find in the flower-making supplies section at the hobby stores. (If you dont have this on hand dont be afraid to use what is available. It might work, too!) Begin by folding the wire in half. The folded end will go into the hole of the bead so allow for this before twisting the wire to form the torso. Using your template take one wire down to form a leg and back to the torso, twist around the torso and use the template to take the wire out to form an arm, twist, and bring it back to the torso. Repeat for the other side of the body.

Cut about 30 inches of the yarn that will be wrapped around the wire to form the skin. Hold the beginning of the yarn at the torso and wrap loosely down to the end of the foot. To return to the torso wrap the yarn closely to hide the wire. Anchor with a few twists around the torso and continue to the other leg. Dont cut the yarn - continue to cover the arms in the same manner. Wrap some more around the torso to define the body. Cut off the extra yarn and hold in place with glue.

Using colored yarn, wrap a body suit for the girl fairies. For boy fairies, wrap pants and a shirt. Begin at the torso so the yarn end will be hidden as you wrap. Again cut the leftover yarn and hold in back with glue. Glue on the head.

I like to use a fabric flower for the dress. Take the flower apart and choose a circle of petals. Make the hole just big enough to fit the waist. Sometimes the little plastic thingy holding the petals will make a cute hat. I find that a Sharpie pen works well for the eyes and mouth. Some felt-tipped pens will bleed on the wood.

Add a face. If you dont like your first face rotate the bead and try again. You can cover up mistakes with hair and/or a hat.

Add wings cut from paper, lace, ??? or use leaves from the flower. Brush the fairy with white glue diluted with water and sprinkle on glitter (I like the very fine kind) if you wish.

Thats the way I do it. Add your own special ideas to make your fairy special!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Too adorable! I will have to help my granddaughters make fairies for our fairy garden!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They are very cute. Love the flowers for dresses.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you for the instructions! I have bookmarked this thread!!!!!


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Love it- I think I'll make some for the Cancer Center I go to for my appointments. Anything to help people smile when going thru chemo. Thank you for the wonderful instructions! We all need a little magic in our lives!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great instructions. Thanks


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for the directions! I will litterally get on the stick and make some!!!
I truly am so excited about this!!!
Appreciatively,
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Sticksandstrings said:


> Love it- I think I'll make some for the Cancer Center I go to for my appointments. Anything to help people smile when going thru chemo. Thank you for the wonderful instructions! We all need a little magic in our lives!


Indeed! Bless you for your good work too!
marilyn


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, I used to do floral design so have all kinds of flowers, petals, lace, ribbons, wire, etc. and of course so much yarn!!! Won't have to buy anything and will clear out some of the craft supplies I'm trying to get rid of. Thank you for the instructions. Love the idea of the leaves for wings. Am thinking they could be gilded or pearlized...


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for these clever little fairies. I hope you will send another picture of your fairy house once all the little people move in.


----------



## WildflowerPep (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow! That's awesome. I love it. Smile


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

These Fairies are absolutley the greatest! I can't wait to make them and share them with my grandchildren!!!
Appreciatively,
marilyn


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

I didn't think the fairy house could have been any better than the 1st post. I don't have words for how perfect it is with the fairies. I want to live there with them! Thanks so much for sharing your talent.


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

momrnbk said:


> I want to live there with them!


It's so nice to read the comments from so many of you who are also into fairies. I remember when I was four and first learned about fairies from my mother. She told a convincing story and every since then I have had the fun of using my imagination to keep them real.


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

Sticksandstrings said:


> I think I'll make some for the Cancer Center I go to for my appointments. Anything to help people smile when going thru chemo.


You could put a fairy on the end of a stick pin (from the jewelry making section) with a few stitches of thread or maybe a glue gun. Then the fairy could be worn.

I've also put a tiny magnet on the inside back petal of the dress for a refrigerator magnet, for a little birthday present to tuck inside a card. Since it was a local delivery the post mistress hand cancelled the card for me, as I wasn't sure about the bead going through a machine. Next time I would make a fabric head if I were putting her in the mail.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Just lovely


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Just lovely


----------

